
The New Adobe ColdFusion - deathtrader666
http://blogs.adobe.com/conversations/2016/02/the-all-new-adobe-coldfusion-is-here.html
======
tmerc
There's still a few institutions locked in by "it's working, why change it"
and "it's too much code to rewrite".

I've used adobe cf10, and couldn't get cfbuilder to install on a mac, so no
debugger, which is just terrible. I haven't used railo because our servers
were configured for us. If you're still on CF10, you're going to have to do
CFML occasionally because CFScript is not feature complete with CFML. I think
this was fixed with CF11.

As for their sql support, I tried the ORM and it's nothing to write home
about. The CFML sql support is slightly friendlier than php's prepared
statements, but php's prepared statements enable reuse where as cfml's
prepared statements are more copy/paste reuse.

The whole "tags look like html" looks terrible to me and seems like a bad
idea. Occasionally you have to drop into java because Coldfusion CAN'T do
something. (Try parsing a date from the Twitter API).

It should totally die.

------
frisco
This is bringing back memories of Allaire HomeSite and my early days of HTML
and PHP and CSS and Flash. ColdFusion is really still around?!

~~~
dontscale
Drumbeat 2000

------
cphoover
Wow adobe is a stubborn company. They refuse to mercy-kill failed technologies
that are long outdated.

------
brianbreslin
Excuse my ignorance, but is there still a sizable community building new
coldfusion sites?

------
nacho2sweet
Coldfusion is a triggering word for me. I wish this headline had a warning.

------
zubairq
I actually love Coldfusion as a product. I especially liked the SQL support
build into CFML, makes it easy to build a webpage

------
techmicrobiz
How does the new ColdFusion compare with open-source CFML engine such as
Railo?

